# General Discussion > Opinions >  Would you support another country's team in football?

## Maciamo

It's the Euro 2020 and discussion in another thread made me wonder whether most people systematically cheered their own country's team, or if they could have a different favourite team, either because they like the players better, or because they may not feel bound to imperatively support the country in which they were born and/or grew up (or where their ancestors came from for people living outside Europe)?

As a child and teenager I watched mostly tennis tournaments and my favourite players had nothing to do with nationality and everything to do with style and personality. Yet, in my experience, when it comes to football almost everyone around me supports their own country, as if that was a civic duty. That makes me wonder whether they are watching the games out of a sense of tribalistic pride or for the actual sport and the quality of the team and individual players? 

Nowadays I don't have much time to follow any sport to be knowledgeable about the players. I leave that to the true fans. But I do not feel compelled either to support exclusively Belgium. Be it football or other team sports, or even country medals at the upcoming Tokyo Olympic Games (already starting in 3 weeks), I tend to favour countries that I generally like culture-wise. That includes England/Britain, Italy and Japan. 

And although I am a French speaker and know French history and culture better than the average French person, I usually do not support France because of the typical attitude of French supporters. I was particularly happy to see France loose to Switzerland in the Euro 2020, as several French sports commentators on TV had mocked the Belgian team and told them to go home and eat chips/fries. A lot of French people like to mock Belgium in very much the same way as Barney Stinson mocks Canada in the series How I Met Your Mother.

----------


## bicicleur 2

It is some kind of tribalism supported by lots of marketing.
There is a lot of commerce involved, both for sellers of gadgets as for the media, the UEFA, the football teams and the players themselves.
The bol.com commercial is bashing the Dutch. If it were in another context and with some other people, they would feel offended and it would have been seen as politicaly incorrect.





The media are also instigating rivalry between nations in a way they themselves would condemn if it came from other people in another context.
Last week there were some comments from France telling the Belgian team would be home soon eating french fries, something Belgian commentators picked up as 'typical french arrogance'.

----------


## bicicleur 2

I'll watch the EK finals and semi-finals, but in general I'm not very interested in football.
I was much more impressed by what MVDP did earlier this week on the mur de Bretagne twice within half an hour.

----------


## Jovialis

I think for some countries, the tribal nature of their support could only go as far as civic nationalism. For example, the French national team is more representative of African, than French, from an ethnic-standpoint:

----------


## Salento

Italy - Belgium … that was Soccer at the Highest Level, from both sides,
… good game :)

----------


## bigsnake49

I could support another team but they have to play exciting soccer with direct passes to the wings instead of just passing it around so that you don't lose possession. The Italian team has played exciting soccer so far where as the Spanish team has not. The Spanish team takes way to much time to bring the ball forward and by that time the opposing team has gone on defense and it is hard to see any openings and they just pass the ball around so as not to lose possession.

----------


## bigsnake49

I thought that Belgium and Switzerland did very well and so did Chechia and Ukraine.

----------


## Angela

If Italy is playing, I support Italy, and it has nothing to do with marketing. If I even thought of it, my dad would probably appear to haunt me. :) He was still mourning the tragic loss of our whole team in a plane crash decades after it happened. 

It's deeply personal for me. You can see it's deeply personal for the Italian team as well. It's one of the reasons they've been fun to watch, imo. I think it's going to be very personal for England as well. 

I can't say the same for some of the national teams in this tournament. 

If they're not playing, it's different. Then, other factors come into play.

----------


## kingjohn

> I think for some countries, the tribal nature of their support could only go as far as civic nationalism. For example, the French national team is more representative of African, than French, from an ethnic-standpoint:


compare it to the great 1984 french squad

----------


## Turpial

Platini literally carried the entire team on his shoulder, he practically won that Eurocup alone. An animal.

----------


## Ailchu

> compare it to the great 1984 french squad


looking at the names of those players it seems like they already had quite a few non-ethnic french in the team.

----------


## kingjohn

Yes 3 of them they had italian or
Spanish surname... 
There look was more uniform
Basicly except 1 they were all white europeans
When today the french squad is a different story

----------


## Salento

… got more room on my wall for a 2020 Campioni d’Europa poster :)

----------


## Angela

> … got more room on my wall for a 2020 Campioni d’Europa poster :)


"From your lips to God's ear", as my Jewish friends say! :)

----------


## Duarte

> … got more room on my wall for a 2020 Campioni d’Europa poster :)


 :Good Job:  Nice squadra azzurra.

I only support the Galo.  :Grin:  :Laughing: 






The Argentine jewel, Nacho Fernandez

----------


## Ailchu

> Yes 3 of them they had italian or
> Spanish surname... 
> There look was more uniform
> Basicly except 1 they were all white europeans
> When today the french squad is a different story


if we look at who is not ethnic french it shouldn't really matter if they were "white" or not imo. it has no relevance.

----------


## kingjohn

> if we look at who is not ethnic french it shouldn't really matter if they were "white" or not imo. it has no relevance.


The french squad always had it even back in 1984 

P.s
I know it is not politically correct
But i do appeicate european national team 
Were all the players are from the same ethnicity
And uniform by look..
Like:
italy, denmark, poland etc......
But that is my opinion we dont have to agree

----------


## Turpial

> The french squad always had it even back in 1984 
> P.s
> I know it is not politically correct
> But i do appeicate european national team 
> Were all the players are from the same ethnicity
> And uniform by look..
> Like:
> italy, denmark, poland etc......
> But that is my opinion we dont have to agree


Also Spain.

----------


## Duarte

> … got more room on my wall for a 2020 Campioni d’Europa poster :)


Congratulations Salento. Congratulations Italy for the conquest of Eurocup 2021. 

The incapacity of the English players to charge a penalty well saved the reputation of the Italian naturalized Brazilian, Jorginho, who, if it were in Brazil, would go to vinegar due to the terrible penalty charge.

----------


## blevins13

> Congratulations Salento. Congratulations Italy for the conquest of Eurocup 2021. 
> 
> The incapacity of the English players to charge a penalty well saved the reputation of the Italian naturalized Brazilian, Jorginho, who, if it were in Brazil, would go to vinegar due to the terrible penalty charge.


No one will remember that , he will be remembered as a winner.


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Salento

> Congratulations Salento. Congratulations Italy for the conquest of Eurocup 2021. 
> 
> The incapacity of the English players to charge a penalty well saved the reputation of the Italian naturalized Brazilian, Jorginho, who, if it were in Brazil, would go to vinegar due to the terrible penalty charge.


It’s coming home … to Rome :) 

Soccer is a team sport and we all win or lose together. Great players are not defined by a single moment.

----------


## Duarte

> It’s coming home … to Rome :) 
> 
> Soccer is a team sport and we all win or lose together. Great players are not defined by a single moment.


Yes, soccer is a team sport but is a fact that, in the win, the success is of everyone, but in defeat, the nonconformings always looking for a scapegoat. 

The victory and the Italian title exempt the mistakes by chance made by the players in the game, but if the title had been lost, probably many would be trying to name the culprits and the penalty takers would not be exempt of guilty. What are the British thinking about the performance of their stars in taking penalties? Are athletes and the technical committee to blame? Wasn’t necessary to practice more, in training, this basic fundament of soccer and for which athletes should be prepared in a decision between two teams that reached the grand final so equal?

----------


## Duarte

> It’s coming home … to Rome :) 
> 
> Soccer is a team sport and we all win or lose together. Great players are not defined by a single moment.


But best of all was said by my son.: “Two young teams that promise a lot for the next world cup. Two great contenders for the next world title. Two great teams. The title won by Italy was valued by the brave and good English team.”

----------


## Salento

> But best of all was said by my son.: “Two young teams that promise a lot for the next world cup. Two great contenders for the next world title. Two great teams. The title won by Italy was valued by the brave and good English team.”


edit…
last time Italy wasn’t there, … which is why this title was all about redemption.

----------


## Duarte

> Italy won’t be there, … which is why this title was all about redemption.


No. Italy can be there. Is the leader of Group C of Cup Playoffs Europe. The next match will be against Bulgary. September 2, 2021

https://ge.globo.com/futebol/copa-do...torias-europa/

----------


## Salento

> No. Italy can be there. Is the leader of Group C of Cup Playoffs Europe. The next match will be against Bulgary. September 2, 2021.
> 
> *GRUPO C*
> 
> CLASSIFICAÇÃO
> 
> 1
> ITA
> 0
> ...


I know, … I meant to say wasn’t there the last World Cup, … I didn’t notice the “auto-correct” changing my sentence, lol

I used the mic …

----------


## Duarte

> I know, … I meant to say wasn’t there the last World Cup, … I didn’t notice the “auto-correct” changing my sentence, lol
> 
> I used the mic …


 :Good Job:   :Laughing:

----------


## Salento

… if you ask me, … they should reconsider, and move the World Cup somewhere where we’re all welcomed, … though nobody asked me :)

----------


## Duarte

> … if you ask me, … they should reconsider, and move the World Cup somewhere where we’re all welcomed, … though nobody asked me :)


I agree ;)

----------


## Salento

> I agree ;)


that said, … just in case, … I hope that Brazil doesn’t redeem itself against Italy  :Smile:

----------


## Duarte

> that said, … just in case, … I hope that Brazil doesn’t redeem itself against Italy


 :Laughing: 
If the world cup were held now, I would say you wouldn't have much to worry about. At this moment, Italy plays much better football than the one presented by the Brazilian national team.

----------


## Salento

> If the world cup were held now, I would say you wouldn't have much to worry about. At this moment, Italy plays much better football than the one presented by the Brazilian national team.



Brazil is still force to reckon with, … I admire the Brazilian players.

----------


## Duarte

> Brazil is still force to reckon with, … I admire the Brazilian players.


Young talents always appear playing in Brazilian clubs. It is really impressive the number of young athletes who every year emerge with a great potential. But to win the 2022 World Cup in Qatar, the Brazilian team will have to present much more than the bureaucratic and uninspired football that is being presented today with the current coach, Tite.

----------


## real expert

_I told you guys, bet on Italy to win the Euro 2020._ :Cool V:

----------


## blevins13

Image1626247724.308598.jpg

Kiricocho. Probably this will be what will be remembered from Euro 2020.


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Angela

Strategic and professional foul when and where it was needed, in an area where he'd get a yellow, not a red. Chiellini is a master. 

The memes and comments are hilarious; there are dozens of them. I guess you have to be plugged in to know that. My personal favorite: Come back here son; you haven't finished your homework, and WHAT? Pineapple on your pizza? :)

All of Europe seemed to want Italy to win; the congratulations blew up social media. They were "THE" team of the Euros, and deserved the win. Even the English concede that.

What will be remembered is a 34 game winning streak, the brilliance of Mancini, and no catenaccio in sight.:) Oh, what will be remembered is the arrogance of the English going in, and the appalling behavior of the English fans.

----------


## blevins13

There is a record that no one can’t beat the Italians, T-Shirt pulling.

Some people might get seriously offended.

In 2006, same situation, different outcome.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zn5f7m-rUlw


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Ailchu

> Image1626247724.308598.jpg
> 
> Kiricocho. Probably this will be what will be remembered from Euro 2020.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ****** using Eupedia Forum


was rooting for the Italians and happy that they won. but that foul was so disgusting i would have given red. it's just that fouls that are so obviously intentionally done should be punished harder imo so that this isn't even a viable option. but then again i have never been a fan of football. the sport is way too rough, with players intentionally trying to "cheat" the whole time.

i think i would not have had the guts to foul my opponent like this. it takes a little bit of a "cheater" character to do that. or maybe it's just the pressure to win for the country.

----------


## Jovialis

> was rooting for the Italians and happy that they won. but that foul was so disgusting i would have given red. it's just that fouls that are so obviously intentionally done should be punished harder imo so that this isn't even a viable option. but then again i have never been a fan of football. the sport is way too rough, with players intentionally trying to "cheat" the whole time.
> 
> i think i would not have had the guts to foul my opponent like this. it takes a little bit of a "cheater" character to do that. or maybe it's just the pressure to win for the country.


I think Sterling should have been red carded for taking so many dives. It even cost Denmark the game, England didn't even deserve to be there.

----------


## Jovialis

_Racist abuse of England players Marcus Rashford, Jadon Sancho & Bukayo Saka 'unforgivable'_


https://www.bbc.com/sport/football/57800431

----------


## Jovialis

I think what will be remembered most:




_Twitter Removes Over 1K Abusive Messages Toward English Soccer Stars After Euro Cup Loss
_
https://www.newsweek.com/twitter-rem...p-loss-1608817

----------


## torzio

> was rooting for the Italians and happy that they won. but that foul was so disgusting i would have given red. it's just that fouls that are so obviously intentionally done should be punished harder imo so that this isn't even a viable option. but then again i have never been a fan of football. the sport is way too rough, with players intentionally trying to "cheat" the whole time.
> 
> i think i would not have had the guts to foul my opponent like this. it takes a little bit of a "cheater" character to do that. or maybe it's just the pressure to win for the country.



The game will be better when they start with *immediate sending off of players .*.............if this happens, over time, the game will be better, ...if it does not happen it will never improve

----------


## Jovialis

> The game will be better when they start with *immediate sending off of players .*.............if this happens, over time, the game will be better, ...if it does not happen it will never improve


And what about the diving on England's part, you support that?

----------


## Jovialis



----------


## Jovialis

Imagine how those black players feel to play for people like this:



https://www.newsweek.com/angry-engla...s-game-1608674

----------


## Ailchu

> I think Sterling should have been red carded for taking so many dives. It even cost Denmark the game, England didn't even deserve to be there.


as i said there are too many players trying cheat. and isn't it interesting? in these cases people usually laugh at the players attempts and curse him if he succeeds. but in the case of Chiellini's FOUL i already read words like "brilliant" or "grandiose". how can a foul be grandiose?

----------


## Jovialis

> as i said there are too many players trying cheat. and isn't it interesting? in these cases people usually laugh at the players attempts and curse him if he succeeds. but in the case of Chiellini's FOUL i already read words like "brilliant" or "grandiose". how can a foul be grandiose?


At least there was no attempt to hide it, or be underhanded, as in taking a dive. Plus it was readily accepted by Chiellini.

----------


## torzio

> And what about the diving on England's part, you support that?



and also send off diving , but after yellow card first 

send them off I say ............players are bigger and faster than 20 and 30 years ago..............maybe we do not need 11 a side anymore

I played 6 years in 2nd division ( australia , amateur ) from 1974 and we had sending off then and plenty of them................the world game is too political now...............I basically stopped looking at club soccer ( european ) for the last 10 years even through my cousin who retired last year in serie B

----------


## Ailchu

> At least there was no attempt to hide it, or be underhanded, as in taking a dive. Plus it was readily accepted by Chiellini.


true but that also makes it more cynical. perhaps football players should also train to pull someones shirt the Chiellini way.

----------


## Jovialis

> and also send off diving , but after yellow card first 
> 
> send them off I say ............players are bigger and faster than 20 and 30 years ago..............maybe we do not need 11 a side anymore
> 
> I played 6 years in 2nd division ( australia , amateur ) from 1974 and we had sending off then and plenty of them................the world game is too political now...............I basically stopped looking at club soccer ( european ) for the last 10 years even through my cousin who retired last year in serie B


You think diving only deserves a yellow card? It is an intention to deceive the referee, which is more egregious, and impacts the game more. That's what it means to be a cheater. It was decisive in giving England their penalty shot that won the game against Denmark. A physical foul can happen by accident, and be done in the heat of the moment; unintentional. Had Chiellini pretended he did nothing, it would have probably earned him the red card. Instead, he acknowledged what he had done.

----------


## blevins13

Italy masters both dark arts ,

Diving when required 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8XpHDY5P3z0

“Strategic “ defense which includes also eating garlic 🧄 to disgust opponent strikers.


Hail Italy new European Champions. The haters will hate and the lovers will love what they proudly offer, calcio aka anything “other than plain good soccer”




Image1626284154.801481.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Jovialis

This thread is perfect for you Blevin:

*Would you support another country's team in football?*

https://www.11v11.com/teams/italy/ta...ition/Albania/

----------


## torzio

should be a choice to support only one team, through good and bad.

If the team folds......move on to another sport.

Never knew anyone who changed the team they supported, not in my circle of friends and acquaintances .......maybe it did not happen in my time...... my sons support only one team regardless of sport .

----------


## Ailchu

> You think diving only deserves a yellow card? It is an intention to deceive the referee, which is more egregious, and impacts the game more. That's what it means to be a cheater. It was decisive in giving England their penalty shot that won the game against Denmark. A physical foul can happen by accident, and be done in the heat of the moment; unintentional. Had Chiellini pretended he did nothing, it would have probably earned him the red card. Instead, he acknowledged what he had done.


after watching that scene with Sterling i'm actually not really sure if that penalty was totally unjustified. the dane places his leg and touches him in a way that makes it impossible to keep running after the ball on the intended path. question is if it was worth a penalty. but i'm no expert. Sterling certainly did a lot of dives in the final game and he certainly let himself fall there too. 

Chiellini certainly intentionally cheated with that foul. if it wasn't cheating he would not have received the yellow card.

----------


## Jovialis

> after watching that scene with Sterling i'm actually not really sure if that penalty was unjustified. the dane places his leg and touches him in a way that makes it impossible to keep running after the ball on the intended path. but i'm no expert. Sterling certainly did a lot of dives in the final game and he certainly let himself fall there too. 
> 
> Chiellini certainly intentionally cheated with that foul. if it wasn't cheating he would not have received the yellow card.


He committed an action which he was penalized for, that is not the same as cheating imo. I don't think there are many incidents of people getting a red card for pulling a shirt btw.

----------


## Jovialis

> He committed an action which he was penalized for, that is not the same as cheating imo. I don't think there are many incidents of people getting a red card for pulling a shirt btw.


He was only trying to put a curse on him  :Grin: 

https://www.sportbible.com/football/...layer-20210714

----------


## Ailchu

> He committed an action which he was penalized for, that is not the same as cheating imo. I don't think there are many incidents of people getting a red card for pulling a shirt btw.


he intentionally committed an action that is normaly not allowed to get himself an advantage. that sounds like cheating to me. he cheated the game because he knew that the punishment was not going to be too bad and the benefit is going to outweight the possible worse outcome. otherwise you could say that every player has one "pull down" per game and only after that it's cheating.

----------


## Jovialis

> he intentionally committed an action that is normaly not allowed to get himself an advantage. that sounds like cheating to me. he cheated the game because he knew that the punishment was not going to be too bad. otherwise you could say that every player has one "pull down" per game and only after that it's cheating cause then it's not in the rules anymore.


I am glad that you admit you don't know what you are talking about.

----------


## Ailchu

> I am glad that you admit you don't know what you are talking about.



sry but if a player does not play according to the rules of the game because he knows that even if he gets punished, the benefit he gains will outweight the possible worse outcome without breaking the rules, how is that not cheating?

----------


## Jovialis

> sry but if a player does not play according to the rules of the game because he knows that even if he gets punished, the benefit he gains will outweight the possible worse outcome without breaking the rules, how is that not cheating?


He was yellow carded, what more do you want? A red card is not normally given for that.

----------


## Ailchu

> He was yellow carded, what more do you want? A red card is not normally given for that.


i know but i dislike it so much i would have given red. that's all. and i don't like how tactical fouls are perceived. imo every single foul is a form of cheating or in other words an honorless, winning-is-more-important-than-the-actual-game action just like those disgusting dives. anyways in the end the italian team won deserved. and the english fan who pointed a laser at the danish goal keeper didn't get his win.

----------


## Angela

> I am glad that you admit you don't know what you are talking about.


They're just the usual haters and t-rolls, Jovialis. Don't let them upset you.

One of them predicted all along that Italy would lose, and wasted time talking about a cultural predilection for the catenaccio which never appeared, and because he was wrong, added to his continual and obvious bias, he can't stand that Italy won and that all of Europe was happy about it. The other two don't know a thing about the game.

Anyone who doesn't understand how tactical fouls are viewed in this game, or the role of defensive playing, shouldn't be commenting.

It's like complaining about the kind of physical contact which is permitted in hockey. If you don't like it, don't watch it.

Among people who do know the game, the English analysts included, and I've read or listened to most of them, no one is obsessing about it. Indeed, they're not even talking about it. 

What they and the fans are obsessing about is that Southgate let his team go into a defensive position right after that first goal, let Italy keep possession of the ball for 60% of the time, had only one ball anywhere near the target, and then three teenagers were sent out to take penalty kicks. Did Sterling and some of the others not want the responsibility? Who knows. The result was that a combination of bad strategy and bad playing meant that the team playing the better football won. End of story.

As for Chiellini, all they're saying is how brilliant he was throughout the tournament. He's been brilliant his whole career. There was no catenaccio in this Euro Cup from Italy, but you always need stalwart defenders, and Chiellini is perfect for that job.

Mourinho on Chiellini and the game in general. He doesn't seem at all concerned about the tactical foul, if you'll notice. :Smile: 






Do notice how many people are pulling on Chiellini to stop him. Like I said, if you don't understand the game, don't comment.

As for the prime critic's other complaints, they're ridiculous. The man has no sense of humor or proportion. In the case of the garlic, he clearly doesn't know how that meme started, which was because after Bonucci chewed raw garlic for strength another player jokingly said that he should breathe on them, and secondly, I would think the smell of sweat coming off all of them would be so strong there'd be little chance of even smelling some garlic unless they were kissing! The word Chiellini uttered to which our poster from Albania so objected is explained here. Again, nobody cares except him. Does he really think this is important? Speaking of jokes! :Rolleyes: 
'Kiricocho!' - Chiellini claims he 'cursed' Saka before decisive penalty miss in Euro 2020 final | Goal.com

Let the haters hate. They're in the sad, pathetic minority. This will go down as a brilliant Euro win for Italy and no griping form the peanut gallery is going to change it. 

Don't give them any more oxygen, would be my advice.

----------


## Ailchu

> They're just the usual haters and t-rolls, Jovialis. Don't let them upset you.
> 
> One of them predicted all along that Italy would lose, and wasted time talking about a cultural predilection for the catenaccio which never appeared, and because he was wrong, added to his continual and obvious bias, he can't stand that Italy won and that all of Europe was happy about it. The other two don't know a thing about the game.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't understand how tactical fouls are viewed in this game, or the role of defensive playing, shouldn't be commenting.
> 
> It's like complaining about the kind of physical contact which is permitted in hockey. If you don't like it, don't watch it.
> 
> Among people who do know the game, the English analysts included, and I've read or listened to most of them, no one is obsessing about it. Indeed, they're not even talking about it. 
> ...


you don't need a lot of brain to understand football lol. i played that game a lot in my youth was even in a club for a few years. but that was mostly because it was in at that time and there was no better alternative that wasn't too far away. doesn't change how i view football. i never tried to pull other peoples's shirts for example. and certainly not let myself fall, rather the opposite always tried to stay on the feet. maybe i'm just too honest as a person.

----------


## Salento

… on FS1 (Fox Sport) the CONCACAF Gold Cup (North and Central America) 
at 10 pm ET Guatemala - Mexico, tomorrow night USA - Martinique.

Go USA  :Grin:

----------


## blevins13

Image1626315160.247679.jpg

My prediction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## blevins13

Some people “pathetic minority”, can’t objectively like how Italy plays soccer, there should be something wrong with this minority. 

The use of Garlic, T-shirt pulling (not in strip bar), curses, diving, the list goes, and it get bigger every year that Italy wins are part of a well crafted defense strategy. 

Kiricocho to 19 old player, who is pathetic? 


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## blevins13

Some people claim that Italian soccer has changed. Maybe it has, time will tell, but there many parts that resemble the old. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9ukFUEI5qz8


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Salento

I'm proud of Italy's victory and behavior.

Before the game the English pompously overestimated themselves, and then seconds after the game the World witnessed how low they sank … (some people).

----------


## blevins13

This is beautiful, when you don’t know in what you are getting into. Probably they don’t know that grandparents of Tare has been Partizans as well. Enjoy sports fans.

https://www.gazzetta.it/Calcio/Serie...55388451.shtml





Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## blevins13

> I'm proud of Italy's victory and behavior.
> 
> Before the game the English pompously overestimated themselves, and then seconds after the game the World witnessed how low they sank … (some people).


Definitely, you don’t have to eat pastasciutta, or the other “thing” is also an option for the English. Poor winners. This will not be forgotten as well. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EaJTljBDLfs


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Salento

> Definitely, you don’t have to eat pastasciutta, or the other “thing” is also an option for the English. Poor winners. This will not be forgotten as well. 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EaJTljBDLfs
> 
> 
> Sent from my ****** using Eupedia Forum


I don’t think so, … that’s a normal payback reaction after being snubbed by the 3 Lions.

----------


## blevins13

> I don’t think so, … that’s a normal payback reaction after being snubbed by the 3 Lions.


Which English player has said something similar? I have not read anything on the Italian media.


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## blevins13

> I don’t think so, … that’s a normal payback reaction after being snubbed by the 3 Lions.


Which English player has said something similar? I have not read anything on the Italian media.


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## kingjohn

the roman way 
chiellini is the man :Smile:

----------


## Angela

Oh horrors! I can't believe this behavior. :)

People who don't understand the cultural context of another country should refrain from opening their mouths and exposing their ignorance.

Bonucci's comment was in response to the constant booing of the English fans, not only during the national anthem, but constantly during the game, and deafening during the penalty phase. It was also a witty response to the constant jeers the Italian players have to face when playing the teams of some countries, including England and also Germany usually about being nothing but pasta and pizza eaters. Things are a little bit better now at least in terms of the media in Germany, but I was very much aware of the disgusting media headlines in the German press. Now, it's usually the fans, as it was in this case.

So, Bonucci, with characteristic wit, and while still on the field, not during press conferences, turned the jeers on their head, by uttering an old Italian saying about you need to eat more pasta, which means you have a lot of growing up to do.

I mean, someone is going to compare this with the racist insults hurled against the Italian fans outside Wembley, attacking and beating them up, setting fire to an Italian restaurant, and later starting a racist campaign against their own players? Are you for real?

How it was reported:
" Shortly after the last penalty, accompanied by mate Chiellini, Bonucci had fun teasing England on a subject that is rather dear to Italians: cooking.The clip of the video was posted on Twitter from the satirical account _Italians mad at food_, which usually makes fun of Italians for their culinary obsessions. In the press conference after the match, the vice-captain of Italy was more diplomatic: «Making a great people happy is the most beautiful thing that can exist, we did it. I’m sorry for the English, but tonight the cup takes the plane and comes back with us ». And again: «We were special in believing in it from the beginning when we found each other. It’s amazing how we never get tired of being together, united. We have done something incredible »."

As for the yelling by SOME of the fans of Lazio, again you have to understand the context. It had to do with politics, not his origin. Most Italian regional teams are supported by organized bands of tifosi or fans. The ones for Lazio are notoriously right wing. There is still in politics in Italy a divide between the extreme right wing and the left wing. Bella Ciao was the anthem of the partisans, but most of the partisans were either socialists or communists. If you sing "Bella Ciao" in front of a group which includes some extreme right wingers you're going to get a response. I don't know if the player did it deliberately or out of ignorance.

Still, I don't see what our usual suspect who seems to live to attack Italy is so upset about. There were some posts online telling him he should sing the Rome song, did he think he was in Livorno? That, btw, is a reference to the fact that Livorno, a city with a long history of port workers unionizing and being punished for it, is strongly socialistic or left wing. 

If people knew anything about Italian history and politics, they would understand these things, and why, for example, one can predict, or at least used to be able to predict which areas will vote left and which will vote right. Bella Ciao is sung at every possible occasion in Emilia, where I was raised in northern Toscana, in neighboring Liguria etc. These areas were hotbeds of anarchism and socialism. Sarzana was the last city in Italy to come under fascist control because they tried to bar the city to the Brownshirts. It's not the same in some areas, especially not in areas where there was little partisan activity. Another example is that when there was a plebiscite over whether to retain the monarchy, the north was solidly against it, but not the south. The vote was closer than people realize.

Still, even if someone didn't know any of that, the idea that you could compare some fans complaining about the song the Albanian player sang to what went on in London, and what the English fans have done in other places is ludicrous.

You don't know that in one event English fans killed 38 Italian fans? Or that they were banned for a while from attending games in other countries? Maybe that should be re-instated and they should also be banned from hosting the games. The fines they had to pay are not enough of a punishment. Surely someone who says he follows a lot of football should know that.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heysel_Stadium_disaster

The re-posting of the photo of Chiellini pulling on Saka's shirt in a tactical foul after Chiellini made his only mistake in the game and it was make or break time is an exercise in passive aggressive futility. 

My God, you people have to go on the internet more, from you tube to social media. People think that photo is hilarious. As to Italy's win, I again recommend going on social media, or at least go to you tube and type in Italy's win in the game. The plaudits come from all over the world. The memes are again hilarious, and all are for Italy, even by people who normally don't support the Italian national team. The Scots and Irish, and people on the continent held parties to cheer Italy on. The English irritated most of the football watching world by their arrogance and sense of superiority, especially with their constant bleating that the cup was "coming home". The behavior of the fans solidified that, not only outside the stadium, but inside it, what with the booing of every other teams anthem, throwing balls into the playing area, shining a laser into the eyes of the goalie during the Denmark game, attacking a Danish family, posting horrible, filthy comments online about a little German girl crying when Germany lost etc.

This whole string of posts is an exercise in futility. Surely it should be clear that the facts are not as have been posted. The game will be remembered as the rebirth of the Italian national team, as a deserved win for the best team of the tournament, and for the appalling behavior of the English. That is the consensus despite the ignorance displayed on this thread.

Go find someone else to t-roll. You'll never win this game. 


Oh, in Genova, even priests lead the congregation in singing it after services are over. You have to know where you are.

----------


## blevins13

Top search results for what Bonucci said:

“che lo succhiano” it seems to have a sexual meaning, not just eating pasta. Or am I wrong?

Image1626793579.373313.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## blevins13

“You have to know where you are.” So where was he? Is it allowed to sing an Antifascists song with teammates. It seems is not allowed in Rome. So sports fans if in Rome do not sing Bella Ciao or else.


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Vallicanus

> Some people “pathetic minority”, can’t objectively like how Italy plays soccer, there should be something wrong with this minority. 
> 
> The use of Garlic, T-shirt pulling (not in strip bar), curses, diving, the list goes, and it get bigger every year that Italy wins are part of a well crafted defense strategy. 
> 
> Kiricocho to 19 old player, who is pathetic? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ****** using Eupedia Forum


The England team do plenty of diving...Kane, Sterling, Grealish et alia.

What kind of athletes are put off by the smell of garlic? Seriously? Only vampires. :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Useless:

----------


## Vallicanus

> “You have to know where you are.” So where was he? Is it allowed to sing an Antifascists song with teammates. It seems is not allowed in Rome. So sports fans if in Rome do not sing Bella Ciao or else.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ****** using Eupedia Forum


Roma fans might sing this song.

Lazio fans certainly won't sing Bella Ciao given their political leanings. Their fans even marched through Glasgow arms raised in Fascist salutes before losing to Glasgow Celtic (both home and away)in late 2019.

----------


## blevins13

> Roma fans might sing this song.
> 
> Lazio fans certainly won't sing Bella Ciao given their political leanings. Their fans even marched through Glasgow arms raised in Fascist salutes before losing to Glasgow Celtic (both home and away)in late 2019.


You are right, the Albanian player should read carefully the history of Italy before he sings any song with his teammates. Probably should consult it with is legal advisor as well. He should be careful not to show any sign of Antifascism, even accidentally, or in ignorance of Fascism virtue.


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## blevins13

> The England team do plenty of diving...Kane, Sterling, Grealish et alia.
> 
> What kind of athletes are put off by the smell of garlic? Seriously? Only vampires.


Yes England had their share of diving, a lot more than in the past. It seems that something has changed in their soccer as well.

As for the effectiveness of Garlic breath, Totti could reveal more. But I can assure you for one thing, the dark arts of the Italian defenders have no limits. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sta...112.html%3famp



Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## kingjohn

> *Yes England had there share of diving*, a lot more than in the past. It seems that something has changed in their soccer as well.
> 
> As for the effectiveness of Garlic breath, Totti could reveal more. But I can assure you for one thing, the dark arts of the Italian defenders have no limits. 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sta...112.html%3famp
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ****** using Eupedia Forum


the greatest diving was in the game against dennmark 





i have to admitt
i didnt like the english fans racist remarks in social media thowards 
the 3 black in there team who missed the pendelty ...
pendeltey is luck 
if a white english footballer was kicking instead of those 3 
who promise that they would score and england would have won .. :Thinking:

----------


## Angela

> Roma fans might sing this song.
> 
> Lazio fans certainly won't sing Bella Ciao given their political leanings. Their fans even marched through Glasgow arms raised in Fascist salutes before losing to Glasgow Celtic (both home and away)in late 2019.


I posted to educate other members of the forum, not to get through to him. He's either too eaten alive by envy and hate or he can't understand what he's reading. 

And, yeah, if you're going to go play for a regional team in Italy you should educate yourself about what the organized tifosi for your team are like, or at least ask your coach or any local players on your team. Can you imagine anybody going to play for Livorno and singing Giovinezza because he thinks it's a pretty song????  :Petrified: 

This guy is living in a bubble that's completely isolated from the real world and almost medieval in character. The "Dark Arts" of Italian defense? Maybe they have a strega come do a malocchio ritual before the games? :Laughing:  Or perhaps the defenders aren't just very skilled; they all instead secretly carry amulets against it.  :Grin:  More seriously, maybe they're all members of the Illuminati? They're definitely all Masons. :Angry:  :Angry:  

I can't believe people like this still exist in some isolated corners of Europe in 2021. I guess you just have to laugh and consider the source.

----------


## Vallicanus

> You are right, the Albanian player should read carefully the history of Italy before he sings any song with his teammates. Probably should consult it with is legal advisor as well. He should be careful not to show any sign of Antifascism, even accidentally, or in ignorance of Fascism virtue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ****** using Eupedia Forum


Fascism and virtue are not two words that go well together. :Useless:  :Useless:  :Useless:

----------


## Vallicanus

> I posted to educate other members of the forum, not to get through to him. He's either too eaten alive by envy and hate or he can't understand what he's reading. 
> 
> And, yeah, if you're going to go play for a regional team in Italy you should educate yourself about what the organized tifosi for your team are like, or at least ask your coach or any local players on your team. Can you imagine anybody going to play for Livorno and singing Giovinezza because he thinks it's a pretty song???? 
> 
> This guy is living in a bubble that's completely isolated from the real world and almost medieval in character. The "Dark Arts" of Italian defense? Maybe they have a strega come do a malocchio ritual before the games? Or perhaps the defenders aren't just very skilled; they all instead secretly carry amulets against it.  More seriously, maybe they're all members of the Illuminati? They're definitely all Masons. 
> 
> I can't believe people like this still exist in some isolated corners of Europe in 2021. I guess you just have to laugh and consider the source.


He's just a troll who calls himself by other names on other sites.

I think he has claimed to be various nationalities from Roma to Albanian and a lot besides.

----------


## Ailchu

don't know about you but i would sing bella ciao just because of the fascists. are you seriously suggesting that a player should not do that because it could offend some of them? those fags should just be eliminated by politics or through a reaction by the italian football society. that it doesn't happen tells you a lot. but it's a different topic unrelated to the european championship imo.

----------


## Angela

> don't know about you but i would sing bella ciao just because of the fascists. are you seriously suggesting that a player should not do that because it could offend some of them? those fags should just be eliminated by politics or through a reaction by the italian football society. that it doesn't happen tells you a lot. but it's a different topic unrelated to the european championship imo.


And the other one shows up. I've repeatedly had to tell you not to put words in my mouth. I don't condone what some fascist supporters of Lazio do. I was trying to explain the context because the implication was that it was because he was an Albanian player. Frankly, if I were a football player there are some teams whom I wouldn't play for because of the actions of their fans. For example, after the 1985 debacle where Liverpool fans killed 48 Italians, I wouldn't have gone to play for Liverpool. Lives are a lot more important than objectionable or controversial words. However, most players are guns for hire. If that's the case, then I would assume some players wouldn't want the fans booing them all the time, and would like to know ahead of time that that song won't be accepted by some of the fans in the stadium.

If you were really sincere about your objections to fan behavior and what should be done about it, you would petition and demand that England no longer be able to host big tournaments and that if English fans engage in hooliganism again at games away they should be denied entrance.

But,of course, that won't happen.

----------


## blevins13

> He's just a troll who calls himself by other names on other sites.
> 
> I think he has claimed to be various nationalities from Roma to Albanian and a lot besides.


In case you are referring to me, I am curious, which sites and which names? People know me here by first and last name. They know who I am. 



Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Vallicanus

> In case you are referring to me, I am curious, which sites and which names? People know me here by first and last name. They know who I am. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ****** using Eupedia Forum


Your photo is the same as Mortimer (your sunglasses conceal nothing) on that laughable site the "Apricity" which I visit as I would the zoo. :Confused:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## kingjohn

> Your photo is the same as Mortimer (your sunglasses conceal nothing) on that laughable site the "Apricity" which I visit as I would the zoo.



lol they are not the same person  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

mortimer belong to another haplogroup e-v13 
not like blevins 13 r1b

----------


## blevins13

I am eaten alive by envy and hate, I accept and all this because I like teams that play fair.

But discussing about Italy defense dark arts is not very medieval . If you google search you will find plenty of articles on this topic.

Like this one:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ind...943.html%3famp

Or this one

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.the...internazionale

Bonucci offended openly, all the English fans “che lo succhiano” and than some Italian members here said, it means “you have to eat pasta ”. This say it all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Ailchu

> And the other one shows up. I've repeatedly had to tell you not to put words in my mouth. I don't condone what some fascist supporters of Lazio do. I was trying to explain the context because the implication was that it was because he was an Albanian player. Frankly, if I were a football player there are some teams whom I wouldn't play for because of the actions of their fans. For example, after the 1985 debacle where Liverpool fans killed 48 Italians, I wouldn't have gone to play for Liverpool. Lives are a lot more important than objectionable or controversial words. However, most players are guns for hire. If that's the case, then I would assume some players wouldn't want the fans booing them all the time, and would like to know ahead of time that that song won't be accepted by some of the fans in the stadium.
> 
> If you were really sincere about your objections to fan behavior and what should be done about it, you would petition and demand that England no longer be able to host big tournaments and that if English fans engage in hooliganism again at games away they should be denied entrance.
> 
> But,of course, that won't happen.


i'm not really into whataboutism you know. the behaviour of some english fans was absolutely retarded, it was one of the reasons why i was cheering for the italians albeit i didn't like chiellini's foul. and it shouldn't affect how you judge the systemic problem of italian football. there is nothing to "understand" here, it's a problem that shouldn't exist. as for that albanian player i would take the booing of those fans and their tears as a badge of honor while their cheers would be despicable. certainly i would not not try to annoy them. but that's not really how you stay a sellsword i guess. anyways as i said i think it's a problem unrelated to the european championship and the italian national football team.

----------


## blevins13

> Your photo is the same as Mortimer (your sunglasses conceal nothing) on that laughable site the "Apricity" which I visit as I would the zoo.


I am not in that site, and this is my real photo.

Do you want to know more?


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Jovialis

> i'm not really into whataboutism you know.


I guess you don't care about consistency, than. This term, "whataboutism" is the dumbest deflection I have seen in recent years, from people (usually on the left) that have no clue how to debate. Consistency matters, facts matter, not some stupid Twitter buzzword "whataboutism" , used to ignore what destroys your argument.

----------


## Jovialis

"Systemic problem" oh boy, terms like this really make me cringe. Are you going to start talking about "equity", and every other lame buzzword?

----------


## Jovialis

The behavior is so shameful, they can't even show it to you without extra consent!

----------


## Vallicanus

> I am eaten alive by envy and hate, I accept and all this because I like teams that play fair.
> 
> But discussing about Italy defense dark arts is not very medieval . If you google search you will find plenty of articles on this topic.
> 
> Like this one:
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ind...943.html%3famp
> 
> Or this one
> ...


I suppose booing the Italian National Anthem and the Italian penalty takers is better than saying "suck it". :Angry:

----------


## Jovialis



----------


## Vallicanus

> I am not in that site, and this is my real photo.
> 
> Do you want to know more?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ****** using Eupedia Forum


You're that Apricity troll Mortimer and if you are Albanian I'm a Dutch uncle. :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Vallicanus

> 


The lower orders in England are the pits.

----------


## Jovialis

> 


They remind me of the recent Baltimore race riots:

----------


## Jovialis

Italians built London, I am appalled at the ingratitude!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Londinium

----------


## Jovialis

Italians built London, I am appalled at the ingratitude!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Londinium

----------


## blevins13

> I suppose booing the Italian National Anthem and the Italian penalty takers is better than saying "suck it".


Same situation, same treatment.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=svEx6iCV1s8


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Jovialis

Getting back to the topic of the thread. Yes I would support another country, if Italy is out, or not playing. In the last world cup, I wanted Croatia to win, since they never won before. Also, because I don't want France to get another cup, challenging Italy's cup count. Also, no offense to my Brazilian, and German friends, but I will always go against them, in favor of their opposition, because I don't want them to have more cups than Italy, or more than they have already. Nothing personal, it is just about the numbers. That being said, Brazil and Germany do in fact have very excellent teams, and their fans have much to be proud of. The reason why 1994 was so important, is because Italy and Brazil were tied for who had the most world cups; that game decided who had the most ever in the world.

----------


## blevins13

> You're that Apricity troll Mortimer and if you are Albanian I'm a Dutch uncle.


I don’t really care who you are, and in addition I am not Mortimer. Is my word Sufficient or you need other proof? Would a photo without glasses will suffice?


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## blevins13

> Getting back to the topic of the thread. Yes I would support another country, if Italy is out, or not playing. In the last world cup, I wanted Croatia to win, since they never won before. Also, because I don't want France to get another cup, challenging Italy's cup count. Also, no offense to my Brazilian, and German friends, but I will always go against them, in favor of their opposition, because I don't want them to have more cups than Italy, or more than they have already. Nothing personal, it is just about the numbers. That being said, Brazil and Germany do in fact have very excellent teams, and their fans have much to be proud of. The reason why 1994 was so important, is because Italy and Brazil were tied for who had the most world cups; that game decided who had the most ever in the world.


I would support a different team too (in case Albania is out) if they play good soccer. 

As for the cup count 
Rimet Trophy can’t be considered the same as FIFA World Cup. 

Image1626819495.492059.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Vallicanus

> I don’t really care who you are, and in addition I am not Mortimer. Is my word Sufficient or you need other proof? Would a photo without glasses will suffice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ****** using Eupedia Forum


A photo without glasses, please. :Grin:

----------


## Vallicanus

> Same situation, same treatment.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=svEx6iCV1s8
> 
> 
> Sent from my ****** using Eupedia Forum


It's Argentina v Germany in Italy, 1990.

So what?

----------


## blevins13

> I don’t really care who you are, and in addition I am not Mortimer. Is my word Sufficient or you need other proof? Would a photo without glasses will suffice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum


Not sure what you mean by a Dutch uncle, but it seems that you might be after all, since I am Albanian.

Here you go…..Image1626853571.477250.jpg



Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Vallicanus

> Italians built London, I am appalled at the ingratitude!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Londinium


Britain used to have a huge empire, across many time zones.

The sun never set on the British Empire...*because God wouldn't trust an Englishman in the dark.* :Laughing: 

This is according to a witty 19th century American professor called John Duncan Spaeth.

----------


## Vallicanus

> Not sure what you mean by a Dutch uncle, but it seems that you might be after all, since I am Albanian.
> 
> Here you go…..Image1626853571.477250.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ****** using Eupedia Forum


Call me Jan Van Dyck. :Confused:  :Laughing:

----------


## Angela

> Italians built London, I am appalled at the ingratitude!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Londinium


I am, in many ways, a bit of an Anglophile, no doubt the result of reading so much English literature and history and watching so much "Masterpiece Theater", even if often their personal relationships leave me baffled. 

Many Englishmen are also great Italianophiles, sometimes knowing more about Italian art and architecture than the natives. Many of the greatest works of appreciation of Italy, of its art, architecture, and music have been written by Englishmen. Many also love Italy as a place to live, as was shown in the movie "Tea with Mussolini", which shows the life of the expatriates pre-the Second World War, and as can be seen in the fact that there are so many Englishmen living in Toscana that it is wittily sometimes called Chiantishire. The many gardens which they created, like the ones in Ravello, and Portofino, and at La Foce in Toscana, are among my favorites in the world.

What has to be remembered is that there is a huge class difference in England, and the differences between the upper class and highly educated English people and the working classes are profound. The working classes dominate among the men who travel to football matches and the people who go to places like Ibiza and even some places in Spain, and make themselves notorious. A different type of English people come to Toscana and the Cinque Terre.

So, I don't blame the whole English nation for the type of behavior on display at this Euro Cup or the sometimes even more notorious behavior when they go to matches on the continent. What I do blame them for is not providing security at the matches, and not arresting and punishing severely those responsible for what happened outside Wembley. It did indeed look like the inner city riots in the U.S.

What I have also been saying is that the tremendous support for Italy during the final, even by those countries which are often rivals of the Italian team or by people who might not like the "traditional" style of play in the past was partly because of the behavior of the English fans throughout the tournament against all their opponents, but also unforgotten incidents in the past, and, it has to be said, by a certain sense of superiority given off by the English as a whole. Arrogance before a big match is never an endearing or appreciated quality.

----------


## Jovialis

^^I'm an anglophile as well, from studying their history back in college. It was one of my favorite courses that I took. I don't blame the entire English nation, just their hooligans that attacked Italians after the final.

----------


## blevins13

> Britain used to have a huge empire, across many time zones.
> 
> The sun never set on the British Empire...*because God wouldn't trust an Englishman in the dark.*
> 
> This is according to a witty 19th century American professor called John Duncan Spaeth.


They still do, but in a different way. It is called corporate world now, compared to colonial one before. At some point they realized that a paid employee is better than a slave and more civil afterwards, but the boss most of the time is an Englishman.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LP3U6UQ8DgE






Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## kingjohn

i was in both countries back in the day 
italians are nicer people 
but england as a country is cool culturaly speaking :Thinking:

----------


## Vallicanus

> They still do, but in a different way. It is called corporate world now, compared to colonial one before. At some point they realized that a paid employee is better than a slave and more civil afterwards, but the boss most of the time is an Englishman.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LP3U6UQ8DgE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ****** using Eupedia Forum


I think you'll find that more and more companies are owned by Americans or Chinese or Indians, not Brits. :Useless:

----------


## Davidtab

Of course I would support another countrys team when Spain isnt playing. I am not very interested in soccer, but I enjoyed very much the playing between Spain and Italy, and of course I supported for Italy in the final against England. I like a lot when Portugal, Italy or Switzerland win, if Spain is not playing, and I like a lot always, everytime, when England fails. Other countries like Germany, Ireland, Belgium, France, etc... are indifferent for me, but I can support any of them against others when the way of their playing is good.

As the great Blas de Lezo 300 years ago said: "Every good spaniard should always piss looking at England".

----------


## AlfonsoVIII

I would support the team from another country if the team from my own country did not play, if it were eliminated or if a significant part of its players were not ethnically from my country (as is the case with the French or English teams).

----------


## Ailchu

> "Systemic problem" oh boy, terms like this really make me cringe. Are you going to start talking about "equity", and every other lame buzzword?


even FIFA Infantino addressed racism in italian football stadiums and how it is mostly unpunished. what's so bad about the term systemic? it's a valid and fitting word imo.

https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-s...-idUKKBN1W70TW

----------


## Jovialis

^^woke people like yourself keep using the same annoying clichés, like "Systemic", and "Equity". You just regurgitate pseudo-intellectual jargon. Get yourself a thesaurus.


Also, please do not say you are an Italian, or half, or what ever you are pretending to be. If you actually are, you are a traitor, because every comment you make is against Italians.

----------


## Ailchu

> ^^woke people like yourself keep using the same annoying clichés, like "Systemic", and "Equity". You just regurgitate pseudo-intellectual jargon. Get yourself a thesaurus.
> Also, please do not say you are an Italian, or half, or what ever you are pretending to be. If you actually are, you are a traitor, because every comment you make is against Italians.


nothing particularly intellectual about systemic if you ask me but whatever. 

and why should i be a "traitor"? that on the other hand is last century jargon in that context imo. first of all there are things i like about Italy and others i simply dislike. and just because i have italian ancestry doesn't mean that i am somehow "sworn" to Italy. also can't see how some of my comments, or even every single one, should be against Italians.

----------


## Jovialis

> nothing particularly intellectual about systemic if you ask me but whatever. 
> 
> and why should i be a "traitor"? that on the other hand is last century jargon in that context imo. first of all there are things i like about Italy and others i simply dislike. and just because i have italian ancestry doesn't mean that i am somehow "sworn" to Italy. also can't see how some of my comments, or even every single one, should be against Italians.


Based on your past posts, I think you are a racist middle easterner using a sock-puppet, employing far-left wing ideology to undermine and abuse Europeans.

----------


## Ailchu

> Based on your past posts, I think you are a racist middle easterner using a sock-puppet, employing far-left wing ideology to undermine and abuse Europeans.


can you give examples where i try to "undermine and abuse" europeans? maybe it is because of my post about romans beeing perceived as rather exotic in germany where you also came up with my supposed arab ancestry? how exactly should i be undermining and abusing europeans?

----------


## real expert

Italy keeps winning. :Cool V:  Lamont Marcell Jacobs, an Italian *won* the men’s 100 metres gold at the *Tokyo Olympics.*  He was born in the USA but, he's half Italian(maternal side) and half Afro-American.However, his mother returned to Italy when he was a baby. Therefore, Lamont Jacobs speaks English with a strong Italian accent since he grew up in Italy and didn't have contact to his American father. Anyway, he won the first Gold medal in sprint for Italy ever, and he seems to be a very likeable guy, too.





Here an English interview with him.




And here an Italian interview.

----------


## kingjohn

it is a huge thing 
he is at least 50% white genetically speaking ( african american themselfs are not 100% african at all)
and he run *9.80* amazing  :Good Job:

----------


## real expert

> it is a huge thing 
> he is at least 50% white genetically speaking ( african american themselfs are not 100% african at all)
> and he run *9.80* amazing


Although, he is mixed, you can see his Italian side in his physiognomy a bit. Plus, his mannerism are typical Italian, too. People expected him to speak like a typical American. LOL. Some joked that his Italian mix made him win since the fully Afro- American sprinter was behind him and won the silver medal.

----------


## Angela

At least 50% white is the operative word, since African Americans are, on average, 20% white, so, probably 60% white or more. It shows. I agree with Real Expert, the Italian in him is front and center. Except for his color and some widening of his nose, he looks Italian to me, particularly through his eyes and forehead. 

He's extremely attractive and charming, and seems like a nice person on top of it. I'm happy for him as well as for Italia.

Let's not forget Eurovision either, Real Expert, much as I usually dislike it, and the global charts. There are other things besides football.

It seems to be our year. 

There, now I've jinxed us. :)

----------


## kingjohn

> At least 50% white is the operative word, since African Americans are, on average, 20% white, so, probably 60% white or more. *It shows. I agree with Real Expert, the Italian in him is front and center. Except for his color and some widening of his nose, he looks Italian to me, particularly through his eyes and forehead*. 
> 
> He's extremely attractive and charming, and seems like a nice person on top of it. I'm happy for him as well as for Italia.
> 
> Let's not forget Eurovision either, Real Expert, much as I usually dislike it, and the global charts. There are other things besides football.
> 
> It seems to be our year. 
> 
> There, now I've jinxed us. :)


agree
in facial features yes i do see the italian in him 
infact i see his african american ancestery in his body type massive  :Cool V:

----------


## real expert

> agree
> in facial features yes i do see the italian in him 
> infact i see his african american ancestery in his body type massive



Some folks would call it racist. But matter of fact, without his West African body type he'd never have won the 100 meters sprint. However, Christophe Lemaitre is considered one of the fastest white men ever. He once run under 10 seconds, 9.79.






Christophe Lemaitre Wins Men's 100m European Final - YouTube

----------


## kingjohn

> Some folks would call it racist. But matter of fact, without his West African body type he'd never have won the 100 meters sprint. *However, Christophe Lemaitre is considered one of the fastest white men ever. He once run under 10 seconds, 9.79.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophe Lemaitre Wins Men's 100m European Final - YouTube



realy 
it is amazing :)

----------


## real expert

> At least 50% white is the operative word, since African Americans are, on average, 20% white, so, probably 60% white or more. It shows. I agree with Real Expert, the Italian in him is front and center. Except for his color and some widening of his nose, he looks Italian to me, particularly through his eyes and forehead. 
> 
> He's extremely attractive and charming, and seems like a nice person on top of it. I'm happy for him as well as for Italia.
> 
> Let's not forget Eurovision either, Real Expert, much as I usually dislike it, and the global charts. There are other things besides football.
> 
> It seems to be our year. 
> 
> There, now I've jinxed us. :)


After the tough year with Corona in Italy, it seems that Fortuna is being kind to Italians. I didn't watch the Eurovision live. However, I've read that an Italian band has won the Eurovison and saw some excerpt of the Eurovision on YT. This Italian band is winning lots of fans all over Europe, now. I'm rather a fan of sports events than of song contests. Besides, Germany sent a goofy singer with and anti- bullying song "I don't feel hate", and became second to last after the UK. After the English sprinter was disqualified and Jacobs won for Italy, the English now say Italy's glory comes with the English shame.

----------


## real expert

> realy 
> it is amazing :)



Correction though, Lemaitre run the 100 meters in 9,92 and 9,98 and not 9,79 seconds. That said, he's still the ONLY white runner that can run under 10 seconds in the entire history of athletics. This makes him impressive. Unfortunately, Lemaitre had problems with many injuries. So he couldn't show his full potential on the long run.

----------


## Angela

> After the tough year with Corona in Italy, it seems that Fortuna is being kind to Italians. I didn't watch the Eurovision live. However, I've read that an Italian band has won the Eurovison and saw some excerpt of the Eurovision on YT. This Italian band is winning lots of fans all over Europe, now. I'm rather a fan of sports events than of song contests. Besides, Germany sent a goofy singer with and anti- bullying song "I don't feel hate", and became second to last after the UK. After the English sprinter was disqualified and Jacobs won for Italy, the English now say Italy's glory comes with the English shame.


Music is one of the most important things in my life, but honestly, so many Eurovision songs are so terrible, and while the Italian songs are always at least good imo, we're usually boxed out, so in recent years I've only watched the Italian entry and maybe a few of the finalists. In fact, I've sort of supported our just dropping out of Eurovision altogether, as we did before. There seemed no point when so many countries sent unknown, unprofessional, or just silly and goofy songs, and we sent high level songs and yet didn't win. I mean if Grande Amore and Soldi can't win, why go?

I'm obsessed with the band which won this year, and particularly the lead singer, and have been posting links to their music on the music thread. They've been number one and two globally on Spotify with their cover of the Four Seasons song Beggin. 

They're charting really high all over Europe, particularly in Eastern Europe and the Balkans. I'm so glad; they're so young and so talented. They deserve it.

----------


## Salento

… today, Gold Cup Final at 9 pm (ET) USA vs Mexico

----------


## Salento

> … today, Gold Cup Final at 9 pm (ET) USA vs Mexico


🏆 USA … Top Soccer Power

North/Central America Champion  :Grin: 

USA 1 - Mexico 0  :Satisfied:

----------


## kingjohn

> Correction though, *Lemaitre run the 100 meters in 9,92 and 9,98 and not 9,79 seconds.* That said, he's still the ONLY white runner that can run under 10 seconds in the entire history of athletics. This makes him impressive. Unfortunately, Lemaitre had problems with many injuries. So he couldn't show his full potential on the long run.


Still very impressive for a white person
To go below 10 seconds :Cool V:

----------


## Ailchu

> Based on your past posts, I think you are a racist middle easterner using a sock-puppet, employing far-left wing ideology to undermine and abuse Europeans.


still waiting for an explanation Jovialis. i can also just throw out accusations too if you want. though i have a feeling it would probably just get me banned.

----------


## Ailchu

> still waiting for an explanation Jovialis. i can also just throw out accusations too if you want. though i have a feeling it would probably just get me banned.



that silence is very telling. a moderator should not make such accusations and then have nothing to back it up. i find the assumption that i must be arab arleady quite ridiculous and i wonder what makes you think that way? simply because i do not insist on the difference between europe and near east at every possible occasion and more on the similarity? and again how exactly am i abusing europeans? when i look back at my posts i can not see anything like that in fact i would question the motives behind calling it abusing europeans.

----------


## Jovialis

> that silence is very telling. a moderator should not make such accusations and then have nothing to back it up. i find the assumption that i must be arab arleady quite ridiculous and i wonder what makes you think that way? simply because i do not insist on the difference between europe and near east at every possible occasion and more on the similarity? and again how exactly am i abusing europeans? when i look back at my posts i can not see anything like that in fact i would question the motives behind calling it abusing europeans.


I just don't care to answer you, because it is pointless; and I don't have to answer you. Take a look at my post, it has 4 upvotes, so I guess I am not the only one (5 people in total including myself) that thinks your behavior is in line with that assumption. Now stop derailing this thread.

----------


## real expert

Oops,Italy beats England again.

----------


## Duarte

> Nice squadra azzurra.
> 
> I only support the Galo. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Argentine jewel, Nacho Fernandez


I will always support the Brazilian team in any competition they play. But, this year, for me, it ends with a great season of my 'Galo', my team from the heart of Belo Horizonte, which ends the season as the greatest team in Brazil in 2021.

Atletico Mineiro wins Brazilian domestic Double off the back of veterans Hulk, Diego Costa

https://www.espn.com/soccer/atletico-mg/story/4549208/atletico-mineiro-wins-brazilian-domestic-double-off-the-back-of-veterans-hulkdiego-costa

Soccer-Atletico Mineiro win Copa do Brasil to complete league and cup double

https://www.reuters.com/article/socc...-idUKKBN2IV081

Veteran strike duo Diego Costa and Hulk help Atletico Mineiro to superb domestic double... as Brazilian giants breeze past Athletico Paranaense 6-1 to add cup trophy to their league title and spark wild celebrations

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...pa-Brasil.html

Atlético-MG takes Brazil Cup and closes its year with more achievements

https://newsbulletin247.com/sports/21428.html

----------


## olivia33

*Would you support another country's team in football?* why not ? some peaple live in UK and support FC BARCELONA IN SPAIN ?

----------


## AnabelleMercer

By the way, did you know that starting next season, the number of games in the National Football League regular season will increase from 16 to 17, a decision made by NFL club owners?

----------


## Olivia_19

I support my country above all others!

----------

